# HH-Tourankündigung: Sa. 10.05.03, 14:30h



## Rabbit (9. Mai 2003)

Hier ist er nun, der ultimative Touraufruf für alle Langschläfer, Samstag-Vormittag-Shopper, Nachtschichtler, entfernt Anreisende und ähnliches (wer sich in der o.g. Aufzählung nicht wiederfindet schicke mir bitte eine PM) 

Nicht versäumen möchte ich an dieser Stelle den Hinweis auf die Tour für die Sonntags-Frühaufsteher  unter euch. Diese tragen sich bitte HIER ein!

*Wann:* Samstag, 10.05.2003, 14:30 Uhr

*Wo:* Harburger Berge
Treffpunkt am kleinen Parkplatz hinter/vor der Brücke über die A7 am Ehestorfer Weg.







Anfahrtsbeschreibung:
Über A7:
Ausfahrt Heimfeld, an der B73 rechts Richtung City/Harburg. Nachdem das Krankenhaus "Mariahilf" (zur rechten Seite) passiert wurde gleich an der nächsten Ampel rechts in den Eißendorfer Pferdeweg. Diesen folgen bis zur nächsten Ampelkreuzung und dort wieder rechts in die Heimfelder Strasse.
Der Heimfelder Strasse folgen, nach einen scharfen 90° Knick nach links an der nächsten Kreuzung wieder rechts Abbiegen in den Ehestorfer Weg. Diesen folgen und die Autobahnbrücke überqueren. Nach wenigen (ca. 50m)  rechts auf den Waldparkplatz einbiegen.
Über A1:
Ausfahrt Harburg der Beschilderung Richtung Neugraben/Cuxhaven folgen. Nachdem man auf der B73 das blaue Viadukt der S-Bahn unterquert hat die zweite Links in den Eißendorfer Pferdeweg und weiter wie oben beschrieben.

*Kategorie:* leicht und locker aber mit sportlichem Ehrgeiz 

*Wieweit:* 40 - 60km (je nach Lust, Laune und Zeit) ca. 500-700 Hm

*Streckenverlauf:*
muß ich dazu noch was sagen?


----------



## Bischi (9. Mai 2003)

Du änderst immer nur doch Das Datum und die Uhrzeit für Deine Tourenaufrufe oder  ?

Vorbehaltlich der Wochenendplanung meiner besseren Hälfte (Hafengeburtstag etc.), sag ich einfach mal zu 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *Du änderst immer nur doch Das Datum und die Uhrzeit für Deine Tourenaufrufe oder  ?*


Copy & Paste! Der Mensch ist doch von Natur aus faul, heißt es


----------



## marewo (9. Mai 2003)

Hallo Rabbit,

habt ihr /du nicht schon mal überlegt feste Termine und Treffpunkte für die Wochenenden   zu vereinbaren?
Beispielsweise Sonnabend 13:00 Treffpunkt Kärntner Hütte und viellicht Sonntag 12:00 in Harburg.
Dann kann sich doch jeder darauf einstellen?

Nur mal so als Anregung.

Gruß Marewo


----------



## STEF1 (9. Mai 2003)

Wahrscheinlich bin ich auch dabei. STEFFI


----------



## Thol (10. Mai 2003)

bin dabei und ich bringe noch Torsten (Hardtailfahrer aus Bremen)
mit  
Also bis nachher


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (10. Mai 2003)

...........bin auch dabei. Tracer kommt auch.


----------



## *blacksheep* (10. Mai 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich bin auch dabei! Pausen habt ihr dann ja genug... 

@Bischi: Wenn Du magst, hätte ich noch n Plätzchen für Dein Höllenbike auf meinem Heckträger und für Dich müsste im Wagen auch noch Platz zu schaffen sein... 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Bischi (10. Mai 2003)

@Janus: Dann sag mir nochmal genau, wo Du wohnst...  ich komm dann bei Dir vorbei


----------



## Mira (10. Mai 2003)

Na, wenn das so ist, bin ich natürlich auch dabei !
Neues Kettenblatt ist montiert und einen "neuen" Tacho   hab ich auch (Janus)...


----------



## *blacksheep* (10. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *und einen "neuen" Tacho   hab ich auch (Janus)... *



hehehe...Ja klar, alles neu macht der Mai... 

Bis später dann!! *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badehose (10. Mai 2003)

... bin ich auch dabei. Lockeres Mitrollen versteht sich. 
Sollte ich nicht pünktlich sein, wird´s nichts. Also nicht warten.


----------



## SpiDeY (10. Mai 2003)

Sagt mal kann es ein sein , das ich euch im wäldchen gesehn hab , 

war bei euch einer in der truppe der so ne knieschienbeinschützer kombi an hatte ?????


Ich war mit nem kumpel im wald und hab da so eine ganze truppe längsradeln sehn .

Ich bin so ein kleiner mit fullface helm 

vielleicht wart ihr es ja ???


Greetz Ride on SpiDeY


----------



## *blacksheep* (10. Mai 2003)

Jau, das können eigentlich nur wir gewesen sein...

Bischi hatte seine fetten Schienbeinprotektoren angelegt...

@Badehose: Klar eiert mein Laufrad hinten, wenn eine Speiche völlig am Arsch ist und die gegenüberliegende Speiche eine Spannung wie n Pfannkuchen hat...

Hatte mir beim ersten Downhill nen dicken Ast zwischen die Speichen hinten gefahren, aber dank meiner Unerfahrenheit es nicht für nötig gehalten, da mal nen prüfenden Blick zu riskieren.

War ne schöne Fahrt, auch wenn es für Euch sicherlich mehr Frust als Lust war..  

Davon lass ich mich aber nicht ins Bockshorn jagen, weiss ich doch nunmehr wo ich wirklich stehe...  Das spornt mich nur umso mehr an!!

Es grüsst Euch,

der unerschrockene Hinterherfahrer Janus

P.S Ich kann nicht glauben, dass ich die Stufen runterGEFAHREN bin, gibt´s da n Beweisfoto ???


----------



## Kaiowana (10. Mai 2003)

Leute, leute........
wir haben heute Kisten wie die Geisteskranken geschleppt und wollten doch jetzt mal so sehen, wo Ihr so gewesen seid.
Und ????? Bisher kein Tourbericht - keine Info's über KM und HM etc.........???

Da kommt man mal nicht mit und schon wird man auch nicht mehr mit Info's versorgt........das Leben kann manchmal ungerecht sein.
Also laßt uns nicht dumm sterben-raus damit!

Gruß
Tine und Kai


----------



## SpiDeY (10. Mai 2003)

Hi , komishc ich hab irgendwie gleich ans ibc forum gedacht als ich da soviele biker gesehn hab .

Wat n zufall )

Das ihr es dann auch noch wirklich gewesen seit 

find ich ja doll .

Wir sind euch übrigens noch hinterher gefahren haben euch dann später aber verloren .

Schade eigentlich 


Beste Grüsse 

SpiDeY


----------



## Rabbit (10. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SpiDeY _
> *Ich bin so ein kleiner mit fullface helm *


Hi SpiDey,

ja, das waren wohl wir. Und Du warst das dann sicher mit deinem Kumpel, die sich da in dem Wäldchen unterhalb vom Kuhtrift aufgehalten haben. Korrekt?

Forum? Kein Thema, so'n Typ auf so'nem güldenem Stevens F9 FR hatte auch das IBC-Trikot an, das war nämlich ICH 

@Kaiowana: Sag' mal, kann man bitte erst mal in aller Ruhe nach Hause kommen, duschen, Abendbrot essen und sich ein wenig erholen? Schließlich war ich erst um 19:30h wieder zu Hause!

So, ich lade gerade die Bilder aus der Cam und dann bekommt Janus auch sein "Beweisfoto"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiDeY (10. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Und Du warst das dann sicher mit deinem Kumpel, die sich da in dem Wäldchen unterhalb vom Kuhtrift aufgehalten haben. Korrekt?
> 
> *



Joo das ist korrekt  !!!!    

Ihr wart ja ganz schön viele , hat uns gefreut mal wieder so viele biker in der haake zu sehn .

*schön*

Früher ging da ja einiges , aber jetzt ist leider leider fast tote hose .

Ride on SpiDeY


----------



## Rabbit (10. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SpiDeY _
> *Früher ging da ja einiges , aber jetzt ist leider leider fast tote hose .*


Naja, morgen treiben wir uns da ja schon wieder rum. Der überwiegende Teil von uns ist eher CC orientiert. Ich selbst neige ein wenig zum FR und Bischi mit seinen Protektoren und dem Marin Wildcat kannst Du sicher selber einordnen 
Aber auch gageC mit seinem Orange Patriot "spielt" wohl eher in eurer "Liga" 
Trotzdem würde ich mich freuen, vielleicht auch mal mit euch durch die Berge zu rocken 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Rabbit (10. Mai 2003)

Hier mal eben vorab das "Beweisfoto"!

Ja Alex, Du bist dort tatsächlich runtergefahren! 

Nicht schlecht für einen Newbie


----------



## SpiDeY (10. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> 
> Aber auch gageC mit seinem Orange Patriot "spielt" wohl eher in eurer "Liga"
> ...



Na logisch warum nicht 

Für mich ist das auch eher neuland , bin bmx´er und hab mir jetzt ma lein mountainbike gegönnt , naja springen und heizen kann ich wohl a bissel .

Meine kondition lässt aber zu wünschen übrig , mein kollege hat schon ordentlich mit mir gemotzt  

Obwohl er einiges mehr auf den rippen hat , als meiner einer ist der konditions mässig besser drauf .

Viel spass für morgen ,gutes  wetter und vorallem gute laune .

Gruss boris


----------



## Rabbit (10. Mai 2003)

Mensch Boris,


> *
> hab mir jetzt ma lein mountainbike gegönnt
> *


Weise Entscheidung 
Du mußt dann aber dein Profil hier im Forum noch aktualisieren 


> *
> Meine kondition lässt aber zu wünschen übrig
> *


Dann bist Du also auch nur so'n Bischi (sorry Bischi) 


> *
> Obwohl er einiges mehr auf den rippen hat , als meiner einer ist der konditions mässig besser drauf .
> *


Wir probieren das bei Gelegenheit einfach mal aus und dann sehen wir ja, ob wir irgendwie "kompatibel" sind 


> *
> Viel spass für morgen ,gutes  wetter und vorallem gute laune .
> *


Danke, wir sehen uns!


----------



## *blacksheep* (10. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Dann bist Du also auch nur so'n Bischi (sorry Bischi)*



Eigentlich müsste das heissen:

Dann biste also nur so´n Janus (sorry Janus) 

 

 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Bischi (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Hier mal eben vorab das "Beweisfoto"!
> 
> Ja Alex, Du bist dort tatsächlich runtergefahren!
> ...



Tadaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Bischi (11. Mai 2003)

hier noch was gestelltes


----------



## Bischi (11. Mai 2003)

Abfahrt....  der ganz vorne ist übrigens Harry...  ähmmm  Rabbit


----------



## Bischi (11. Mai 2003)

und nochmal janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

